# 2014 Nissan Sentra SR



## dscott31508 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey guys and girls,

I have a 14 Sentra,

I notice at idle and at speed it has a slight vibration. It is nothing crazy, you can feel it in the passenger seat and on the dash..

something to worry about or normal????:newbie:


----------

